# iTunes 7.4 (Win) Error Message



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just installed the Windows version of iTunes 7.4 and got this error:

"iTunes could not connect to the iTunes Store. An Unknown error occurred (11333). Make sure your network connection is active and try again."

Then when I clear the dialog box, I can then surf the iTunes store. This happens on any XP computer I have installed iTunes 7.4 on, but it doesn't happen (at least it hasn't so far) on any of my Macs (perhaps a message from The Steve?). All of the affected computers are on different ISP's. 

Anybody else seen this, and more importantly solved this?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Same problem for me here at work on my WinXP Dell. 

Clearing the dialogue box does let the iTMS finish loading. But I don't use the iTMS at work anyway, I just listen to streaming web radio.

I don't see any buzz about this error on the Apple Discussion Boards... yet.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

There is buzz now:

Apple - Support - Discussions - Error 11333 ...


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The issue has fixed itself on the XP boxes that I have access to. Can anybody else confirm this?


----------

